# Zaor Miza 88 XL review



## chillbot (Feb 6, 2018)

I was going to tack this on to the other Zaor desk thread, but there are a lot of desk threads floating around (sorry, my bad) and I thought that @Nick Batzdorf and @Virtuoso might be interested.

Just got this desk today.

Should clarify, I don't have a lot of experiences with desks. But I've looked at a lot. This is like someone who owns Metropolis Ark 2 and Albion 4 reviewing the latest Output library... so who knows.

Anyway I got this one today.

What I have to go on... my KK Audio 9-piece modular solid wood custom setup designed to my exact specifications that was reasonably priced and I've had for 10 years and still looks stunning gets an A+. So the bar is set pretty high. The Argosy desk that I hated for four years here gets an F-.

In between is a Sound Construction desk that gets a solid A-. But it doesn't hold a keyboard or do much. Still it's a great desk. Came in three pieces, stick the legs on, done.  It's really nice, but simple.

Overall I give this Zaor a disappointingly solid B. If that makes sense. Was hoping for better. But still... the bar was set very high for me.

Pros:

Really solid build, but particle board. But I mean really solid particle board. The damn thing weighs 300 lbs.

Came in only 12 pieces. But the hardware was 90% assembled already. The racks were already on, the keyboard sliders already on, most of all of the hardware was on. You only needed a screwdriver, and every assembly on every piece was the exact same, there was only one kind of hardware. Directions were shit, but you didn't need them. I put it together in 25 minutes... and I am usually above average at assembly but I was a bunch of cold medicine and a bottle of wine in. This is the rare one you don't want a power screwdriver, wouldn't have fit anyway. One screwdriver and minimal effort and it was together.

Shipped in two boxes that weighed 300 lbs together on the pallet but probably only 180 lbs and 100 lbs without. Easy packaging. But the cardboard must have been 1" thick, never seen anything like it.

There was actually one corner damaged in shipment that would have driven me batty (how much work to return one piece?) but fortunately it ended up in the back where you don't see it.

Easy access to the racks, cable management most excellent. They cut away the backs of the racks to make access and I seriously love the cable management tube, it's perfect. Lots of holes everywhere.

Came with 50 rack screws, not necessary and not advertised but a nice touch. None of my other desks ever came with rack screws. Not like it's a big deal but I recently paid $20 bucks for 40 rack screws so whatever.

It's so pretty. Pretty and solid:







OK now for the cons:

Look at that wasted table space, tfw?

When I looked at it I only measured side-to-side to see if it would fit, I wasn't thinking about the front-to-back.

So I would have put half that much table space, if not less. I mean you can easily fit a computer keyboard plus a controller in that space, why have so much desk if your piano keyboard is designed to go underneath?

Probably just stick a big monitor on an arm so it comes forward, fine. Those monitors are not hooked up they are 24". But I still don't see the point in having that much desk space, makes no sense.

Unfortunately the biggest issue for me is the amount of distance between the keyboard tray and the desktop. Which is why it gets a B despite being a beautiful and well-designed desk. There's almost 7.5" between the keyboard tray and the bottom of the desk, why? That would accommodate my giant Motif XF8 but maybe there needs to be a way to adjust it?

I have a fairly large Roland RD2000 in there and there is 1 7/8" of extra room. So I could put a piece of wood under it but that doesn't help the leg room. I think I am going to wind up taking the whole desk apart and raising up the keyboard tray 1.5".






EDIT: Oh here's another minor con. So the assembly was super easy and no instructions needed. Except...maybe there's a better way. From the poorly-documented diagram, it looks like you put one side down and attach all the pieces. So then you have this:






So your next move is to attach the last side. Easy. Just line up 43 holes (I counted) and get them to all line up together so easy. Just 43 holes, no worries.


----------



## lsabina (Feb 9, 2018)

My Zoar Miza M purchase this summer was so-so. First unit came slightly damaged--the odd chip and scratch. Nothing big, but still noticible. The vendor (Sweetwater) was cool and got me a replacement without me having to repackage and return the original. So now I have a bunch of extra parts. But the real disappointment was that the keyboard shelf started to bow after a month. It was advertised as being able to support 65 lbs or so. But my Roland RD2000, at 54lbs, seemed to be too much for it. I ended up having to get a shelf strengthener, which saved it. On the other hand the Miza rack unit and monitor stands look great.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 9, 2018)

lsabina said:


> It was advertised as being able to support 65 lbs or so. But my Roland RD2000, at 54lbs, seemed to be too much for it. I ended up having to get a shelf strengthener, which saved it.


This is really disappointing but good to know, as I planned to also put a RD2000 on it. Sweetwater assured me it was weighted for plenty more. What did you use for a shelf strengthener? I also plan to raise up the keyboard tray buy 1.5 inches.


----------



## lsabina (Feb 9, 2018)

I used the heavy duty version found on this page:

https://hangmanproducts.com/search?q=Shelf+stiffener

The underhang part (only on the heavy duty version) is really needed, as that's the only way to really strengthen a shelf and eliminate the sag. It really does work, but if you are tall, you may have to lower your seating position so that your legs don't bump up against it. I got used to that and don't even think about it now.

Edit: Just realized the 2nd photo didn't have the strengthener attached. I'll snap a photo over the weekend so that you can see it.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 10, 2018)

lsabina said:


> I used the heavy duty version found on this page:
> 
> https://hangmanproducts.com/search?q=Shelf+stiffener
> 
> ...



This is a life saver. I may not have a Zoar desk, but my desktop is warping cause my equipment is so heavy.
Thank you!


----------



## lsabina (Feb 10, 2018)

This is what the strengthener looks like attached to the desk. I got the shorter version, as I didn't want to bother cutting (and wasting) the longer version. As it is, there is probably only a couple of inches of exposed shelf on each side of the strengthener, which, as far as I can tell, doesn't lessen its effectiveness.


----------



## J-M (Feb 10, 2018)

I too have the Miza M, and while I'm very happy about it, I definitely agree with @chillbot about the wasted space between the desk and the drawer...I mean what kind of a keyboard takes that much space?  My legs fit under the tray rather nicely, but I sure wouldn't mind having an option to raise it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 10, 2018)

lsabina said:


> But the real disappointment was that the keyboard shelf started to bow after a month. It was advertised as being able to support 65 lbs or so. But my Roland RD2000, at 54lbs, seemed to be too much for it.



Unfortunately this is the norm with particle boards, no matter how good they are... My Buso Audio Artist 88 desk is the same (rated for 30 kg, but it did flex a bit under 24.5 kg of my Kurzweil PC3K8... and I also intend to upgrade to RD-2000...)


Very interesting about the shelf straightener thingie... I'll have to check it out where to get them in EU. Except I cannot accept the underhang part at all - no way to work comfortably at the desk if I need to drop the chair that low, and also no way to comfortably operate volume pedals below the desk in that case too... So perhaps the version with safety edge would work out better.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 10, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Unfortunately this is the norm with particle boards, no matter how good they are... My Buso Audio Artist 88 desk is the same (rated for 30 kg, but it did flex a bit under 24.5 kg of my Kurzweil PC3K8... and I also intend to upgrade to RD-2000...)
> 
> 
> Very interesting about the shelf straightener thingie... I'll have to check it out where to get them in EU. Except I cannot accept the underhang part at all - no way to work comfortably at the desk if I need to drop the chair that low, and also no way to comfortably operate volume pedals below the desk in that case too... So perhaps the version with safety edge would work out better.



If you go to the website that was linked, there is a version that does not have the underhang. There is also an “overhang” which might be interesting


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah, the overhang version is what I'm thinking about.


But all moot if not available in EU. Ordering from USA with shipping and customs and tax would probably be too much...


EDIT: It's moot even if available locally... That thing is 3/4", which comes to 1.9 cm shelf/drawer thickness. Drawer on my desk is exactly 1.5 cm thick, so this wouldn't be a good fit at all. :(


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 10, 2018)

@chillbot 
Any particular reason you went for the Miza over the Platform desk? keyboard controller space? Dimensions?


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 10, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah, the overhang version is what I'm thinking about.
> 
> 
> But all moot if not available in EU. Ordering from USA with shipping and customs and tax would probably be too much...
> ...



But I'm sure if you check your local hardware stores there will be a variety of thicknesses to match your desk. If they don't have it in stock you could always special order one. On my next day off I'm off to Home Depot to get one


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 11, 2018)

This is an interesting read. As it happens I have a spare Zaor miza Z top on eBay right now that’s going for a pretty penny. The first one they sent had an imperfection on it so Thomann got Zaor to send out another free of charge and didn’t want the other one back.
The Miza Z is perfect for me. I have read one story about a composers keyboard not fitting underneath one of the Zaor desks and he had to lower the shelf.
Anyway if you wanna grab a bargain it’s on eBay and is currently £0.01! back on topic!


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 11, 2018)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> This is an interesting read. As it happens I have a spare Zaor miza Z top on eBay right now that’s going for a pretty penny. The first one they sent had an imperfection on it so Thomann got Zaor to send out another free of charge and didn’t want the other one back.
> The Miza Z is perfect for me. I have read one story about a composers keyboard not fitting underneath one of the Zaor desks and he had to lower the shelf.
> Anyway if you wanna grab a bargain it’s on eBay and is currently £0.01! back on topic!


Miza Z does seem like the best Miza desk for me and it looks like you're just a trip down the M4 from my place, but it's unlikely I'll bee able to source the rest of the desk unfortunately.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 11, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> But I'm sure if you check your local hardware stores there will be a variety of thicknesses to match your desk. If they don't have it in stock you could always special order one. On my next day off I'm off to Home Depot to get one



Yeah, no such things over here in Croatia...


----------



## RCsound (Feb 11, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah, no such things over here in Croatia...



Did you try Thomann?, they have some desk manufacturers.

https://www.thomann.de/intl/studio_furniture.html


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't need a desk since I have one already, I need that particular part (shelf stiffener)... Searching their product range for those terms returns nothing :/

Might as well just contact Buso Audio and see if they have similar solutions...


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 11, 2018)

Can’t you flip the particle board over and redrill any holes?
I have a Redwood Picnic table that’s at least 60 years old.
Damn thing was getting bowed.
I flipped everything over and after a few uses it seemed to re level itself.
Seats only, surface was still fine.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 11, 2018)

I kinda like less destructive solutions. That shelf stiffener seems like just the ticket, but alas...

I'll be contacting Buso Audio guys and see if they have any ideas.


----------



## RCsound (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep, particle board sucks ,whatever you pick (horizontally) will bend over time. I had similar problems in the past but more in the DIY side with server rack rails atached to desktop sides with a board ... whatever, you end with less space for your legs so i finally used this:

https://www.thomann.de/intl/km_18810.htm?ref=search_rslt_keyboard+stand_228727_89

It fit pretty nice the LMK2+ under the desk, my knees are grateful.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 12, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> I too have the Miza M, and while I'm very happy about it, I definitely agree with @chillbot about the wasted space between the desk and the drawer...I mean what kind of a keyboard takes that much space?  My legs fit under the tray rather nicely, but I sure wouldn't mind having an option to raise it.


I'm going to either raise the keyboard tray or somehow cut 1.5 inches off the desk, effectively lowering the top of the desk. Not sure when I will have time to do this but I'll post here and let you know how it goes.



Mike Marino said:


> Any particular reason you went for the Miza over the Platform desk? keyboard controller space? Dimensions?


Near as I can tell the Platform doesn't fit any decent-sized keyboard? Plus it's ugly (to me).


----------



## husker (Feb 13, 2018)

lsabina said:


> My Zoar Miza M purchase this summer was so-so. First unit came slightly damaged--the odd chip and scratch. Nothing big, but still noticible. The vendor (Sweetwater) was cool and got me a replacement without me having to repackage and return the original. So now I have a bunch of extra parts. But the real disappointment was that the keyboard shelf started to bow after a month. It was advertised as being able to support 65 lbs or so. But my Roland RD2000, at 54lbs, seemed to be too much for it. I ended up having to get a shelf strengthener, which saved it. On the other hand the Miza rack unit and monitor stands look great.



Nice looking setup Isabina. Is that the Miza rack you have there? I have the 88 XL, and I'll actually run out of room on the desktop. I've added a Nektar P1, and hopefully a Prophet 12 Desktop shortly, so I'll need to look into the rack. I like a clean desk, but I like having synths more! 

I probably don't have near the experience of Chillbot, but for my first desk, I love this Miza.


----------



## lsabina (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah...the Miza rack is actually really good. Same height and look as the desk, so that the mixer can straddle them. My Mac is on another Miza type of desk rack unit--I found it by accident while driving out of Toronto, back home to the States. Got it cheap--something like $120 CDN--I think it was a display unit for 3 years or so! And my monitors are on Miza stands too, which seem solid and functional. It is only the desk that I'm not totally knocked out about.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 14, 2018)

lsabina said:


> I used the heavy duty version found on this page:
> 
> https://hangmanproducts.com/search?q=Shelf+stiffener
> 
> The underhang part (only on the heavy duty version) is really needed, as that's the only way to really strengthen a shelf and eliminate the sag. It really does work, but if you are tall, you may have to lower your seating position so that your legs don't bump up against it. I got used to that and don't even think about it now.


Mine arrived today. Not sure if the 48" version is long enough to help but figure it won't hurt. Fits and looks great. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lsabina (Feb 14, 2018)

No problemo.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 20, 2018)

Disappointing. That was one of the desks I'd been looking at. For the price, I wasn't expecting it to be particle board though. :\


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 20, 2018)

You cannot expect solid wood at that price. At twice its price, perhaps.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You cannot expect solid wood at that price. At twice its price, perhaps.


I would have expected plywood at that price.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 20, 2018)

there profit margin would go down to a respectful 30% then 



EvilDragon said:


> You cannot expect solid wood at that price. At twice its price, perhaps.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 20, 2018)

Tomato, tomahto. :D


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone though about replacing the shelf with solid wood/ or plywood and heavy duty castors btw?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 20, 2018)

I cut the legs down. Probably was a bad idea to combine vino and power tools, though... I meant to cut 1.5" off and accidentally cut 1.75" off.

I measured at least 5x... clamped down a guide board... did a tiny test cut... looked like I was about 1/8" off so I re-adjusted my guide board... in the wrong direction.

So then the Roland RD2000 no longer fits. I put little spacers under the legs, re-hung the keyboard tray yet again. All is well, it's as good as it's going to get. In my opinion, the desk is still too high. BUT, there is literally about a millimeter between the RD2000 and the desk top so there is no longer any wasted space.

Haven't finished wiring it yet but the back studio is coming together. Oh and the desk is almost 1.75" lower which is much better.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 20, 2018)

My daughters named the round robin Robyn. Robyn the round robin lives in the fake plant in the corner.


----------

